# Frage zu Drive Monitor Softwareversion Meldung?



## HerrKaleu (17 April 2008)

Hallo,

heute habe ich unser SPS_Projekt auf meinen Firmenlaptop gezogen um Programmentwicklungen auch zu Hause zu realiesieren.

Wenn ich nun das Projekt öffne kommt folgende Meldung:

DRIVE / ES Simotion ältere Verison oder unvollständig installiert.

Wo finde ich die Installierte Versionsnummer?
Wo bekomme ich eine aktuelle Version?

oder 

Welche anderen Ursachen kann diese Meldung haben?

Für Lösungsvorschläge oder Hilfestellungen wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruss
Thorsten


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (17 April 2008)

HerrKaleu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> heute habe ich unser SPS_Projekt auf meinen Firmenlaptop gezogen um Programmentwicklungen auch zu Hause zu realiesieren.
> 
> ...


 
Unter Hilfe findest du deine aktuelle Version . Update bei Siemens möglich
http://support.automation.siemens.c...tandard&viewreg=WW&objid=10804984&treeLang=de


Oder Dive ES Update bei Siemens ordern . Aktuell müsste V5.4 sein


----------



## HerrKaleu (17 April 2008)

*Antwort*

Hallo,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich habe die aktuelle Version 5.4 heruntergeladen und installiert.
Die scheint aber nicht richtig zu sein.

Wie bekomme ich denn heraus welche Version ich innerhalb meines Projekts benötige?

Gruss
Thorsten


----------



## HaDi (17 April 2008)

Hallo,

das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Bist du sicher, dass du nicht vielleicht doch den Starter brauchst? Welche Antriebe stecken denn in dem Projekt drin ?

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (17 April 2008)

Ich glaube  , du benötigst Drive ES , wenn du einen Umrichter im S7-Projekt integriert hast . Da ist dann Drive Monitor mit drin .


----------



## HaDi (17 April 2008)

Ja, das gefällt mir noch besser als meine Vermutung mit dem Starter, würd´ auch das "oder unvollständig installiert" erklären.


----------



## HerrKaleu (17 April 2008)

*Info*

Hallo,

ich habe im Anhang ist die Liste der installierten Software.

Als FU nutzen wir einige MM440 die über Profibus angebunden sind.

Im Starter kann ich die auch aufrufen, aber nicht im S/_Projekt.


Gruss
Thorsten


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (17 April 2008)

Bei mir gibt es noch die Drive ES Basic Shared Components 
Siehe Anhang:


----------



## HerrKaleu (18 April 2008)

*Drive ES etc. kaufen?*

Hallo,

hab heut morgen mal die installierte Software vom Leitrechenr mit der bei mir installierten Software verglichen.

Auf meinem Rechner fehlt folgendes:

Drive ES BASIC Shared components
Simatic NET PC Software
Standard PID Control FB
Standard PID Control Tool

Muss man die alle zusätzlich kaufen?


Gruss
Thorsten


----------



## Yoshi79 (18 April 2008)

Moin!

Um Drive ES BASIC wirst du leider nicht herumkommen, wenn du die Antriebe in S7 integriert haben willst.

Zitat von der A&D-Homepage:
*Drive ES Basic*

Drive ES Basic ist eine Software um Antriebe von Siemens inbetriebnehmen, parametrieren, optimieren und diagnostizieren zu können. Die Drive-IBN-Tools (DriveMonitor; SIMOCOM U/A, Starter) sind integraler Bestandteil von Drive ES Basic. Sie werden über Drive ES Basic in den SIMATIC Manager integriert. Auf diese Weise können Antriebe genauso behandelt werden wie die Automatisierungstechnik von Siemens. Die Datenhaltung von Automatisierungs und Antriebstechnik ist durchgängig. Eine gemeinsame Archivierung von Daten ist gewährleistet. Durch Drive ES sind Antriebe von Siemens vollwertig in Totally Integrated Automation eingebunden. 



Wenn du dir das Geld für Drive ES sparen willst, kannst du die Antriebe trotzdem nicht-integriert parametrieren. Du hast dann aber kein S7-Projekt, in dem die Antriebe vorhanden sind und musst eine extra Datenhaltung für die Parameterdateien machen.


HTH
Jörg


----------



## Yoshi79 (18 April 2008)

*"Notwendige Softwarepakete"*

Nochmal ich! 

Öffne mal dein S7-Projekt, klicke mit der Rechten Maustaste den Projektnamen im Baum an  und öffne die  "Objekteigenschaften". Unter dem Reiter "Notwendige Softwarepakete" siehst du dann alle für das Projekt benötigten Softwarekomponenten.


----------



## Martin L. (18 April 2008)

Hallo Herr Kaleu, Yoshi79,

macht es euch doch etwas leichter und nutzt die neue Siemens Starter Version 4.1.  Die Kostenlos von Siemens heruntergeladen werden kann.

In Starter können alle Siemens  FU´s MM  und auch die neue Generation 
Sinamics  (PW340,CU320,CU120, etc.) Servoantriebsmodule parametriert,
beobachtet und programmiert werden.
Bis dann mal


----------



## Yoshi79 (18 April 2008)

Hallo Martin, 
genau das meinte ich mit dem letzten Absatz meines ersten Postings.


> Wenn du dir das Geld für Drive ES sparen willst, kannst du die Antriebe trotzdem nicht-integriert parametrieren. Du hast dann aber kein S7-Projekt, in dem die Antriebe vorhanden sind und musst eine extra Datenhaltung für die Parameterdateien machen.


Zur Integration von Drive Monitor oder Starter in Step7 braucht man m.W. immer noch Drive ES.

Siehe auch 
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo&objid=26340972&nodeid0=10804985〈=de&siteid=cseus&aktprim=0&objaction=csopen&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW
*Beitrags-ID:*26340972  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## HerrKaleu (18 April 2008)

*Portokasse*

Dann muss ich wohl mal wieder in die Portokasse greifen und mir Drive ES Basic kaufen.


Gruss
Thorsten


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (19 April 2008)

Zumindest gibt es kein Theater mit dem ALM , da keine License Keys für DriveES Basic erforderlich sind .


----------

